# Todays pickup...



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

... Tomorrow out!! :biggrin:

Further I smoked a Oliva "O" Maduro Belicoso, A Carlos Torano Churchill and last but not least a Fuente Anejo #77 Shark!!
So I can talk of a great time at my B&M!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice hope you left some for your buddies!!nice pick up


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very sweet pickups what are those bands around all the cigars?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

jitzy said:


> very sweet pickups what are those bands around all the cigars?


tax bands!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

paint said:


> Nice hope you left some for your buddies!!nice pick up


This is for my buddies!! :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome! The Partagas figurados look sweet:dribble:*


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never seen the tax bands before. Interesting...you have good taste there's no doubt about it.


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Nice Pickup!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Whats in the boxes under them there find cegars? This picture makes me hungry!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Sucks about the tax bands...but be comforted you're still probably paying less than us suckers in the UK! Great pickup


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Whats in the boxes under them there find cegars? This picture makes me hungry!


Oh, That!! Just a box of Ashton VSG Torpedo and a box Prime Ministers!!:lol:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Pickups!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pickup!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

wow man, nice haul!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Oh, That!! Just a box of Ashton VSG Torpedo and a box Prime Ministers!!:lol:


just a box? HA i would give me right leg for a box of anything!! haha!! those sticks look really good though props on the great selection!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mmmmm.... Sharks. Nice pickup!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

waht a selection
great find!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Weird. I was going to pick up the exact same haul, but my wheelbarrow had a flat. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man thats SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not to shabby at all - nice pick-up!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow nice! Lookin delicious!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

*jaw drops*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats funny the first thing I noticed was the VSG box, than saw the rest of the cigars. The tax bands suck but some great freaking smokes there!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I was staring at the ISOM's and did not realize there were more smokes under the super sampler until I looked closer--tells you where my mind was-------Taxes really suc---who the Sam Hill came up with the taxes anyhow--was it the Brit's?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

taxes suck


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That is normal here. On loose cigars you always have those bands! Otherwise on sealed boxes you have one tax-band on the box! I think most of European Countrys work that way!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

SVB said:


> taxes suck


you say it as if there are no taxes in the States? 
How does it work there?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

amateurke said:


> you say it as if there are no taxes in the States?
> How does it work there?


We have taxes !!

Each state had their own tobacco tax, so the same cigar can be reasonable or very expensive depending upon where you live. I hope the link works. The site is blocked here at work so I had to get it from the google cache and strip the extra characters.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

amateurke said:


> you say it as if there are no taxes in the States?
> How does it work there?


Oh there are taxes here, the states differ from state to state in what they charge for taxes. I am sure that the cigars get taxed a bunch when they first come into the country as well.

Boy those El Cobre's sure do look nice :whoohoo:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Those El Cobre look sooo tasty. I wish they were available in the UK


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups


----------

